# Egg Share Bumps and Babies: Part 6



## Skybreeze

*New home ladies
    *​


----------



## Skybreeze

JAG ~ Ah hun, thanks   ... Yes it was bl**dy awful, and still relive it everyday.... Quite scary to think that might of been our only chance... I dont total believe it, but honestly after 4 IVF's we have to be real about things. 

Hello to everyone!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

Bookmarking

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Natalie 
There was that fertility expert on 'This Morning' the other day and even he was saying that once the embryo is transferred its pretty much down to luck, so try not to give up all hope - it most definitly wasn't your only chance but you've just had incredibly bad luck.     xxx

 to all eggsharers, past, present and future xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

Just wanted to wish you a happy friday and weekend 

Tam xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Skybreeze said:


> JAG ~ Ah hun, thanks  ... Yes it was bl**dy awful, and still relive it everyday.... Quite scary to think that might of been our only chance... I dont total believe it, but honestly after 4 IVF's we have to be real about things.
> 
> Hello to everyone!!!
> 
> Natalie xxx


    Dont give up hope hunny  Is there any investigations going on regarding your eggs

  to all the egg sharing ladies xxxxxx  one just for you Hayley 

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hopeful J said:


> Skybreeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> JAG ~ Ah hun, thanks  ... Yes it was bl**dy awful, and still relive it everyday.... Quite scary to think that might of been our only chance... I dont total believe it, but honestly after 4 IVF's we have to be real about things.
> 
> Hello to everyone!!!
> 
> Natalie xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Dont give up hope hunny  Is there any investigations going on regarding your eggs
> 
> to all the egg sharing ladies xxxxxx  one just for you Hayley
> 
> xx
Click to expand...

Hey J

No there isnt any tests, the fact is my eggs look fine... Embies are always grade 1/2... Even in my recipient cycles. But at the end of the day my eggs havent created a healthy baby... No live birth has resulted from my donations. So it can only be my eggs. The Lister are having a meeting about my case to see what can be done.

Love to you all
N xxxxxxxx


----------



## galprincess

Natalie

The fact they look good and always good grade to me doesnt seem anything serious i hope the investigations give you some answers and means you can still egg share loads of luck!!!!

Joanne-Hows you honey you been very quiet hope its because you are busy and also getting lots of rest.

AFM-Its been so hectic we have new kitchen going in, ive stripped wall paper in guest room ready to paint. 



Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tam,

Been MEGA chewing myself over pre-cancerous cells I had removed 6yrs ago.  Lots of ladies had it done and found out they had incompitent cervix after having late miscarriage - from 16wks.  

Voiced my concerns to midwife and she said they won't even look into it.  Know alot of girls have length of their cervix checked and stitch put in.  Midwife won't even entertain possibility of a problem.  Said 1/2 of all women have this procedure and MOST carry babies to full term.  Didn't fill me with hope so spoke to Colposcopy nurse who said I "SHOULD" be ok - normally only causes problem after 2nd or 3rd time.

Am trying to relax about it - but it's not working

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

It annoys me when any health professional dont take concerns seriously, im not surprised your worried this isnt an area i know alot about but maybe at the scan you should get clinics opinion and see of they can help. I hope after scan you can relax a bit more.
Thinking of you and keeping fingers tightly crossed.

Tam xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Hun


 

joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Not long until scan now do you have any symptoms etc? 

Tam xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Joanne
Sorry you have these extra worries, hoping your fears are unfounded     and hoping your scan goes well  


Tam 
How you doing? still able to fit through the doors  


Nat
How long do you think it will take for the clinic to come back to you with a decision?      you can egg share again  , its not fair for them to leave you in limbo in for too long.  Oh and I think you'd make an amazing MW  


Jade
 for you and   for Remy 


I returned to work this week and it wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be, G was fine and survived without me and I was fine and managed to survive without him   (part time 3 days a week), getting my hair done this morning as my roots are shocking!  Have a good weekend ladies xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi ladies

Just wanted to let you all know that!! I got a natural BFP!!! Ekkk! Cant believe it, after everything. 
Still a huge way to go, but for now I am pregnant!!!

Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

I'm SO SOOOOOOOO happy for you - best news ever!!

I'm off for scan soon - been bleeding HEAVY since Fri - hospital wouldn't scan me - basically said it's 50/50 and couldn't guarantee I'm not miscarrying.

Want to know what's going on but REALLY SCARED for this scan 'cos don't want to know    

xx


----------



## galprincess

OMG Natalie-Yippee thats fabulous news sometimes fate is just fate maybe you were never meant to get BFP from treatment im so pleased for you and wish you a very happy pregnancy.

Joanne-Are you ok babe? im so sorry but try not to worry it can be perfectly normal to bleed.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tam,

Scan showed twin pregnancy - only 1 heartbeat.  Dr could see more blood on scan - so looks more more days of bleeding ahead!  

Dr wants to see me again in a fortnight to check how things are developing.  It's still classed as threatened miscarriage and been told to rest. 

Have got scan @ Hospital on Wed so see what they say.



Joanne

xx


----------



## Skybreeze

Oh hun, I am so please you have 1 little heartbeat.... I hope and pray things go smoothly from here.   

Thinking of you
N xxxx


----------



## jarjj

I'm       aswell

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Natalie
Wooooooooooooooooooo Hooooooooooooooooooooooooo!            Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!
Thats is such truly amazing news  (happy tears), I just cheered aloud and DP gave me the strangest look , 
I'm absolutely thrilled for you, awww hun you must be so made up, Big Fat Congratulations to you and DP   xxxx


Joanne
I hope your resting up, relieved to hear you have 1 heartbeat   - I too hope things go smoothly from now on


----------



## Hopeful J

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG CONGRATULATIONS NAT     

I am so bloody happy for you lady you deserve it soooooooooo much 

Joanne a big CONGRATULATIONS to you too hunny!!!  really hope that awful bleeding leaves you alone soon xxxxxxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I had the same thing happen they could see a huge area of bleeding and i lost 1 embie but the area got smaller and moved away from baby i pray and keep everything crossed for you good luck for tomorrow.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tam,

I'll let you know.  Bleeding now brown - just when wipe.     it's the end of any blood.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

How did everything go hun i have had pelvic pain and also no internet connection.

Hope the rest of you are having a fab easter.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

Hope you ok.

Scan's showed 2 sacs but could only pick up 1 heartbeat.  They can't say for certain if 2nd sac viable pregnancy so re-scanning me.  Good news is no blood since Tue  

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Its good that you are having no more bleeding at present, i keep everything tightly crossed when is next scan?
Im ok just really fat and fed up now, got my family mum, dad, bro,his fiance and their 2 and half year old twins coming over today.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

You got a lot of company today.

Next scan 12th April @ EPAU then clinic scan on 13th.

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Good luck for 13th

Natalie-hope your doing ok did you book a scan yet?

Happy bank hol monday everyone
Tam xxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hey Tam

I'm afraid I MC hun, I started bleeding last week and now its all over. 
Very sad, but trying to be positive
Natalie xxx


----------



## jarjj

Natalie

    

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Natalie

Im so very sorry     sometimes life is so incredibly cruel. Please look after yourself. I was the same after my 2 it is devastating but you try and take the positives i got there eventually and you will too dont give up.
We are all here for you

Tam xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne 

good luck for scans this week hope you are ok

Natalie-hope you are being looked after hun been worried about you

Hi to everyone else

Tam xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Hi Tam, thanks for thinking of me hun   I am ok... Just looking forward to 'next time'!   I am being positive at the moment... If its happened once it can happen again. I am sure! 

Hope you and bump are well.
Natalie xxxx


----------



## galprincess

Natalie

A close friend of mine tried for 8 years suffered 10 m/c and she now has 2 beautiful daughters and 1 on the way so it can happen.
I am glad you are feeling positive.
Yeah im ok just got over the flu so still not 100%.
Tam xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam - not long now! 

Nat       you WILL be a  Mam.

Scan this morning found 2 heartbeats!!!       We are VERY      but EXTREMELY      .

Got scan @ my clinic next Thurs - sorry only quickie - me and DP both      at min.  TOTALLY was only expecting news today of 1.

Tam - how far were you on when you lost 1 bean?

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

9 weeks they picked it up, they suspected at 7 week scan but wanted to wait and as i was bleeding alot then they confirmed it but i am ok with it now, i was really angry and upset in beginning i just feel blessed, anyways enough about me

WOOHOO twins!!! i get your nervous and anxious but babe that is truly wonderful i couldnt be happier for you .

Nat-Joanne is right it will happen again you did it once you can do it.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks for letting me know Tam

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

No problems honey how are you feeling?

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

Am ok - still bleeding occasionally (brown) - feel nauseous most of day but not actually been sick (yet).

Am back to work tomorrow after a month off - only there another 2wks though - am redundant at end of April.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Thats fate you manage to get pregnant with twins just before job ends thats the way it goes something positive along with something negative the bleeding is not anything to do with babies is it? is it an area of bleeding near babies the reason i ask is 2 friends of mine currently pregnant with twins 1 has bled all way through babies are absolutely fine and other had bleeding up to 12 weeks.
They are both over 30 weeks now
Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,

Bleeding is haematoma - sonographer said it's nothing to worry about re pregnancy and that pregnancy sacs bigger than haematoma and thats a good thing.

Got date for hospital scan - 28th April - will only be 11+1wks - thought that scan was 12-14wks.

Clinic scan on Thurs - can't wait to see beans again 

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Joanne keep meaning to post, congratulations on the twins, great news! Xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

good luck for 28th not too long now with twins they like to give you more appointments etc so thats why your in early and probably wont go to 40 wks


----------



## vikki75

hi girls im book marking but well done joanne hun xxxx i inboxed ya x
i dont post much now but do occasionally come on to check up on you girlies xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Vikki and TAm

xx


----------



## galprincess

Vicky love the pic how cute are your twins? Joanne 8 days eeks then you get to see twins again.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam 

I got scan @ clinic this Thursday as well.  

Morning sickness started with avengance on Fri - spent most of time since then with head down loo!  Don't care 1 bit though!  Could be sick all day evey day as long as these babies ok.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Oh lol didnt realise you had scan Thursday good luck with that. Morning sickness is great as it means your hormone levels are high so as annoying as looking at the loo is its a good thing huge congrats and luck for scan.


----------



## jarjj

How long now hun?  is it bout 5wks?

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

5 weeks tomorrow i just feel fat and fed up i have been having braxton hicks on and off all week it is starting to go quickly now though.

Tam xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Hopefully those Braxton Hicks will turn into real contractions in next few wks

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I really hope so lol its beginning to drive me mad

Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

joanne

how did scan go?


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tam,

Scan showed 2 wonderful babies    

1 baby got bowel outside body so wait and see what Consultant says @ scan on Wed 'bout that.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Of course it showed 2 babies i hope everything is ok with the bowel good luck for wednesday do you have a bump yet or is it too early? my brain is mushed i sent DS to school yesterday with slimming money instead of swimming its good his teacher knows im dippy isnt it?

Tam xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

Ah bless ya! I know with my pregnancies my brain went to mush (most people would say it never went back to normal - LOL)  

I have bump shape but tummy not hard so still LOTS of fat  .

xx


----------



## reb363

Hi Joanne
[fly]YOU CAN AND YOU DID!!!![/fly]
wow I didn't know - congratulations - and wishing you a wonderful pregnancy.
Love
Reb xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Reb   

     for you.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

mine didnt tone up or harden up i prefer toned lol until i was 3/4 months everyone just assumed i was eating lots lol.
At least im not the only one with 0 brain cells that work

Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

I have a question from our treatment we have 3 frozen embryos that we plan on using can we do another egg share in years not planning anytime soon obviously but can we donate fresh eggs and have free treatment with our frozen embies?

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Sorry Tam  I'm not sure.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

The answer is no i could have FET or do egg share so we have decided to keep our embies for future FET maybe and then i will have my completed family and will just donate.
Have potentially last MW appointment today ive been having contractions on and off for 2 days now so hopefully not too much longer.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

EXCITING stuff!!  Let me know if Midwife says anything i.e imminent labour!  

Thinking of you

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  exciting

joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I saw my MW and baby is fully engaged yippeee now we just wait im back to see her on 11th may. i dont want iminent labour as i have to make it to at least 37 weeks to use MLU.

Tam


----------



## jarjj

MLU??

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Midwife led unit , its lovely i get my own room, kitchen and wet room to clean up afterwards it has a bed in in the room that does everything will enjoy playing with the buttons lol and a birth pool which looks like a hot tub its all new been at local hoapital under a year i desperately want to birth there so fingers crossed bubs waits until at least 27 weeks.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Sounds lurvely!


xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I just hope i make it there which means baby has to stay put until at least 6th May and cant go more than 2 weeks over.

Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hi 

Just seein how you all doing its been so quiet on here

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

Was just thinking 'bout you before!!

How are you??  Not long now.  

I'm now only on Cyclogest 1 every other day.  Am panicking abit 'bout stopping them but know it's normal to stop them after 12wks.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Im ok just fat and fed up just over 2 weeks now, i was scared to stop my crinone so can fully understand your apprehension but its good as it means you have reached the 12 week mile stone when is next scan?

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

I got booking in app with Consultant on 26th may and possibly another scan - not 100% sure.

Eeeehhhhhh................. you could have had baby by then!   

Can't wait for the news.       

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Thats fab honey hope you get another scan thrown in its always nice to see bubs isnt it? I hope i have had baby by then last night i had the worst pains imaginable and then they just stopped this is my 5th false start and then baby insisted on doing river dance until 3am im tired fat and miserable so am going for a nice long walk today to see if that can help.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Ah, bless ya Tam   

The last few wks are always the worst.  It'll be a distant memory though soon when you holding precious baby in your arms.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

yeah then when bubs is here i will miss my bump lol. How are you feeling honey?

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Am ok - anxious    but prob won't relax until babies safe in my arms.

Going to see if I can book private scan to check length of cervix in next few wk - hospital won't do it until 23wks.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I dont blame you i had 3d/4d scans done they are fab later on but for peace of mind i would go and have scan done privately.

Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Just to let you all know on Thursday at 3:38am i had my baby boy Brody Peter Faulkner 9lb6oz and he is totally gorgeous will put pic up soon.

Tam xxx


----------



## Just a girl

TAM - wow hun congratulations, what a great weight!! He nearly landed on G's bday, little Geminis, cant wait to see a photo and hope that your both doing well Xx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

MANY congratulations on the birth of your baby boy

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Hopeful J

congratulations!!!! 

xxxxxxx



Hayley how was George's 1st ever birthday

xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze

Love the name Tam!!! 
Hope your doing well

Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nat
How you doing hunny?   Have you started college yet or will that be in September? 

Jade
It was lovely thanks, really enjoyed it but was so tired by the end of last week, we ended up having 3 celebrations   , a big bbq, a family tea party and our ante-natal bump buddies round for tea and cakes.  Miss Remy looks gorgeous in her yellow summer dress, how are you both doing?   

Jo-anne
How are you doing? Hope the pregnancy is going well    

Tam
Hope you and Brody are well, but seriously where are these pictures? Anyone would think you're busy with a newborn


----------



## Skybreeze

Just a girl said:


> Nat
> How you doing hunny?  Have you started college yet or will that be in September?


I am doing ok now, I start college (hopefully) in September. I have an accessment on the 15th of June at the Uni. Quite excited, but its not taking to edge of being desprate for a baby!! I hope when I start I can move on a bit better. 
Hope your ok, whats it like being a mummy to a 1 year old now?! 
Where did that time go?!

Love to all
Natalie xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nat,
Good luck for your assessment! I'm sure you'll fly through it though, you must be very good at retaining information as all your knowledge regarding IVF used to impress me when I first started on the ES board  and your caring nature will make you an ideal MW  . I really bonded with the MW who ended up delivering G and supporting me through his jaundice and early weight loss and I can imagine you would be an amazing support like that too! 
As for you moving on, it must be so hard to even have to contemplate doing that. I really hope the course can give you something to focus on for now, well that is until your miracle comes along and then you'll be handing all your assignments in late as you'll be unable to function for all the morning sickness    .



Skybreeze said:


> Hope your OK, whats it like being a mummy to a 1 year old now?!
> Where did that time go?!


Its gone so unbelievably fast, and as for what its like, hmmm its getting interesting... tantrums 

Xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww how lovely Hayley    i definately hear you on the tantrums! we're ok thanks but Rémy is getting naughty    she's very strong willed that one and often shouts at me     x


Natalie am glad things are moving forward for you hun, good luck for your assessment on the 15th and hope it gives you something else to focus on (not that you'll ever replace your desire i didnt mean that to sound patronising   ). 
If i had a wish to use or magic wand you would be the absolute 1st person i would visit Natalie   

xxx


----------



## vikki75

Tam congrats on the birth hun well done xxxx
big hi to everyone xx


----------



## watn1

Wow! Your still here ) 

I am going to be sorry I logged in arn't I? I cannot get obsessed! I cannot get obessed! Also, I cannot get broody, I cannot get broody! lol

Congratulations to those with recent BFP and New Babies to the world.xxx


----------



## jarjj

Can't believe your son is 9 1/2 months!!!        Where has the time gone??!!

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## watn1

Hi Joanne,,

   on your bfp, How are you feeling?  I Know tell me about it, 9 months.. Can't believe it myself most days.. He'll be 1 before I know it!

Jade/Hayley - Do I have a early tamrummer? K already shouts at me and has a paddy when I pull him away from things, A proper one, Bangs hands and feet on the floor on his tummy. ( silent lol ) 
xx


----------



## jarjj

I'm ok - still a little    after loosing 1 of babies few wks ago    but concentrating and TRYING to remain    about rest of pregnancy - doubt I'll fully relax though until 28wks or more!   

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Joanne - I'm so sorry hun, I didn't realise you had lost one of the babies    

Nicole - Yay your back    and yep sounds like little tantrums to me terrible twos are a complete myth, a quest for indepence starts much, much earlier!

Vikki - Love the new pics of the girls - how much do they look like they're Daddy?   

Hi to


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Hun,

Was awful 'cos it happened at 13wks and thought after 12wks we were safe.    Consultant scanning me every 3-4wks as other baby still there      .  They going to induce me 38-39wks.  Just hope  and        other baby ok.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Joanne
How horrible for you hun.
Lots of      the rest of this pregnancy is a healthy one. Are you now considered high risk? xxx


----------



## jarjj

Not sure - was medium risk before lost one twin so maybe just the same.  Am back on Monday to see Consultant again and scan with him so see what he says then       .

Just looking at, every day is a day closer and a day further along in this pregnancy.  Trying to remain    for remaining baby but still get VERY anxious before each scan.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Thats completely understandable, hope all goes well on Monday and you've wrapped yourself up in cottonwool for the next few months  xxx


----------



## veng

Joanne
  ivf and pregnancy is so stressful but do try and enjoy it lots of positive((((vibes))))



OK Lady's i have book myself and DH our first consultation Aug 25th is the nearest one i could get


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - what for, your next round of tx?   

Joanne - How did your apt and scan go today? xxx


----------



## jarjj

Scan showed remaining twin growing strong    .  Other twin still there and still meauring 12+4.  Consultant said it could he here for a while yet.    Not nice to see but just so happy and relieved other baby growing.

Got anomoly scan in just over 2wks.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

So pleased for you that everything is fine with your little fighter, you must of been so relieved today - great news! Xxx


----------



## veng

Joanne
thats great news   i agree with Hayley you have a strong little one in there  


Yes gulp we are trying again as you know Craig's American and we are due to move Nov 2011 so we had to make our minds up try now or never as ivf cost loads in the USA ..and i relay want Izzy to grow up with a sister or brother she has my older girls but they are more like aunty's than sisters if you know what i mean they have there own little lives Sophie always talking about highschool then college


----------



## Hopeful J

Joanne    i totally know how you feel hun and so sorry you lost your angel    i wont go into it on here but if there's any questions you have on the subject feel free to pm me xxxxx


Nic - Rémy is a MADAM! she shouts at me and chucks herself around, i just make sure she isnt near anything harmful and leave her to it    she's learnt very very quickly that being naughty gets attention so if i tell her off for something she'll just go back and do it over and over and over again so i try to just ignore her or seem interested in it then she leaves it. For example our DVD towers arent bolted to the wall yet so i dont want her near them for fear that one will fall (one fell on me and bl**dy well hurt    ) at first i said 'no' , which she ignored and just kept going  to them then looking at me while she put her hand out    so the last time she done it i was like 'ooooh that's good let me have a go' and funnily enough she now doesnt touch them   

Rush noooooooo dont leave us     we HAVE TO do a meet up before you go x

Hayley    to you and George 


big luv to all i missed xxxxxx


----------



## veng

Hi Jade ......Rémy looks so cute in her dress Izzy's doing kinda an army crawl and aways gos for my basket i keep all the wii and ps3 games and controllers naughty little monkey and when you say no she smileys   

Craig's hoping to extend here but the USAF is not aways good at letting people stay so   We should all try and meet one day


----------



## Just a girl

Veng
I hope Craig gets permission to stay, when would you find out?  I'd love to do a meet up!  


Jade
Remy sounds like a right character   G's favourite trick is turning the TV on and off, I pretty much ignored it to begin with but I was watching something really interesting earlier so sad no in a very serious and stern voice and he cracked up   So how many days are you back at work? I really struggle to balance everything now I'm back, how do you get on with it all?


----------



## galprincess

veng-good luck hope Izzy gets a sibbling/s from that

Joanne-so pleased remaining twin growing strong the little fighter i lost mine earlier than yours and it does make the rest of pregnancy stressful and worrying is completely normal i got to 25 weeks and just thought i may not have another pregnancy and enjpyed last 15 weeks wished i had enjoyed it sooner.

Things are really hectic here brody has day and night mixed up, he is clingy always and hungry but will get on here more when i can. im doing altruistic donation at Bourn Hall in jan as will have stopped bfing by then.

Tam xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

OOOOhhhhh Rush you having another go *excited* x


Hayley she's so naughty but i have to try really hard not to laugh   

Am back at work 3 days a week, i do mon, tues and thurs. To be honest I find it bl**dy knackering    if Craig's at work it means i'm up at 6, try to get Rémy to my mum (6 miles away) and back on the way to work by 7.30. Then i finish work at 4.30 - straight to pick up R then home - its exhausting! I've been lucky the last few weeks as Craigs been at home more so he has her in the day, like today. Its very hard, sometimes i have to 'switch off and crack on' otherwise i'll meltdown so just go into robot mode    i'll go back to being rushed and crazy once his work picks up a bit. 

I quite like my days at work as its 'adult time' but find it hard to balance as somedays you just wanna come home and sleeep or not go to work at all    and i feel really horrid at the end of the day for not being with R and missing what she's been up to all day. 

How many days are you working? what does Gorgeous George do while you're at work? 

  not easy being a mummy but worth every second   


Galprincess  hope things get a little calmer for you xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Tam  
 G fed non stop for months it was so hard (he was 2 hourly and fed for at least 40minutes each time  ) I'm still feeding now but we're mostly down to 2 a day, its the only time he lays still for a cuddle so I'm making the most of it.  


Jade 
 Your week sounds very similar to mine, I too do 3 days but Mon, Weds, Thurs and my mummy has G which they both love. 
I'm up between 6 - 6.30 with G normally so I get him to my mums for about 7.45 to get to work for 8 and then leave at 4 and yeah its tiring especially when dp is on nights like he has been this week so there's no help at either end of the day and I have to tiptoe round getting my self ready in the mornings trying not to wake him, so I tend to go to work looking a right swamp donkey!  At least one half of my house is always messy if not all   , I'm actually at home this afternoon as very embarrassingly I have some little friends in my hair   , got my sis coming round tonight to comb it all through as my barnet is far too thick to do myself and I've just done the treatment but don't think its flipping well worked!!


----------



## Hopeful J

@ swamp donkey oh that made me laugh    am sure you look great hun   


Oh no where did you pick up your little friends crikey i used to HATE those bl**dy combs, my mum was never gentle with them    am so not looking forward to the day Réy brings them home, she hates having her hair combed as it is lol 

xx


----------



## Just a girl

I'm assuming I picked them up from work - the disadvantages of working with kids hey? Its the first time I've ever had them in my whole entire life


----------



## Hopeful J

dont lie Hayley we all know you're a nitbag   

i got them all the bleedin time at school   

I bet you smell of that fetching shampoo now doncha lolol xxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nitbag? Thanks for that you bag of old mans belly button scudge lol!  I had a bright illuminous pink nit comb wooo Xxx


----------



## galprincess

Hayley

My son Casey had those bloody things like you my hair is thick, im a hairdresser so def couldnt go to work with them i found dog flea shampoo worked my family thought i belonged in the loony bin but it killed them all off in 1 swoop i then conditioned to get them out they slid out easily and covered the smell i would never waste money on nit stuff its expensive and eventually they become immune flea shampoo is like pesticide lol. 
Brody still feeding every 2 hours through night but i love the before bedtime feed we snuggle up and stare at eachother lovingly it makes up for the 2am zombie feed lol.

Tam xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Just a girl said:


> Nitbag? Thanks for that you bag of *old mans belly button scudge* lol! I had a bright illuminous pink nit comb wooo Xxx


How the heck did i miss this?   

You guys are very quiet are you all ok 

Galprincess how you getting on hun??

Well am posting in here coz i just cant keep my big mouth shut, BUT am going to have another go at this ttc lark  am calling the Lister later so keep your fingies crossed for me

xxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Wishing you LOTS of luck with next tx

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Cheers Joanne   


Oooh your halfway there i see!!! bet this weather isnt helping   

xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade -    smelly bum!
Aww hunny so excited for you - wishing you all the best, and let me know if and when you start a new diary.... (stalker alert!!  )


Joanne 
How are you doing? Congrats on your pink bump   


Tam
Lovely picture, hows life treating you?   


  at all, scoffing lunch at work - bye xxx


----------



## galprincess

Sorry ladies been so busy yeah all going well Brody now sleeping through from 8-2 then 3-7 so much better.
I too wish you luck on next TX.

Joanne-So sorry been away cant believe you are halfway already bet you have a lurvely bump growing now any idea on names etc hope the heat isnt too bad for you.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tam

My bump is HUUUGGGEEEEE!!   

Name will be Isabella Grace or Grace Isabella - unless something else takes our fancy.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

both beautiful names are you feeling ok? its so hot.

Tam


----------



## jarjj

I'm ok - thanks. 

Can't wait to be at the magical 24wk stage next wk!        

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Is it dragging or has it gone quickly for you? im so pleased you are doing well and reaching all milestones. 

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam 

It's ticking over nicely - am just so grateful to be where we are and what we have.

Have bought 1st baby bit today, was going to wait until after 24wks but couldn't resist.  It's a pair of pink baby pram boots - 50% Mummy 50% Daddy.     

How's you and your boys?

 


Joanne

xx


----------



## MD

Hi Eggshare bumps and babes,


Hope you are all OK...this is probably not the right place to post but i am a fellow eggsharer    with a problem and i wondered if any of you girls could help?


My OTD is tomorrow....I have woken up this morning and iam spotting (Sorry TMI - It is brown blood but exactly what i get before AF) I was really upset so i did the HPT that my clinic gave me as i thought testing a day early will not really make a difference. A very faint line came up in the 'T" section after 1 minute and it slowly got darker. I didn't have to hold it to the light or squint to see it, it was definitely there however it was faint. I went back ten mins later and it was almost as dark as the 'c' panel but i know that you are supposed to discard the test after 5 mins. 

My clinic have told me to double up on my pessaries and test again on Sat. Has anyone experienced this and had a positive outcome?


Joanne - great to see that you are nearly 24 weeks!!


Hi to everyone else - hopefully one day i will be able to post on this thread and get to know you all.


MD xxx


----------



## jarjj

I had the same and also had to increase pesseries to 3 per day.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Not something Ive experienced but wishing you lots of luck and hoping all is ok! Make sure you let us know Xx


----------



## MD

Thanks girlies!! Feel like i am in limbo land! I will keep you updated.


MD xx


----------



## Just a girl

MD
I replied by phone earlier so have only just seen your signature, I'm so sorry to read of the loss of your daughter    I can't even begin to imagine how that must of been for you     
Lots of           that your BFP line gets darker and stronger Xxx


----------



## MD

Just a girl - Losing my DD was absolutely horrendous and living without her each day is worse    No words can describe how i feel. Thank you for your kind words!!  

I am still in limbo land!!!! Not had any spotting since yesterday morning so have taken another test this morning and the frigging contol line didnt show - no faint line no nothing. The test panel said negative but i will now have to retest as the instructions say if the control line does not come up the test is invalid! I might be OK testing this afternoon but i know that you are supposed to test with first urine in early days.

MD xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Good luck sweety!!!!


----------



## Just a girl

Really hoping you get a nice dark line next time you test!!! Xxxx


----------



## MD

Hi girls - thank you so much for your well wishes!!


I tested this morning and i had another faint positive also did a CB digital test which says Pregnant 1-2weeks (I thought it should say 4 wks but apparently 1-2 is OK)


Anyway my clinic have said i can go in for my bloods on Monday. I am dreading it but at least i will then know for sure.


How is everybody? Hope you are all enjoying the weekend!


MD xx


----------



## Just a girl

MD 
All sounds positive to me, any more spotting?  All the uncertainty though must be driving you mad - I would be going out of my mind by now especially after the whole torture of the 2ww!  I hope you've lots going on this weekend to help it go quick (yeah, as if   )
Sending lots of      your way for Monday!  
Weekend has been nice so far, out with work friends on Friday evening for a leaving party and then went to a birthday bbq yesterday in the sunshine.    xxx


----------



## galprincess

MD this is something we have in common i spotted and had alot of bleeding and i now have a 8 week old son so its not necessarily bad but still scary keeping fingers crosed for you.

Joanne-how cute pram boots awwww, we are all doing really well.

Tam xxxx


----------



## veng

Hi Ladys here i go again on the IVF roller coaster ride    i hope it works


----------



## Hopeful J

everything crossed for you Vengy baby!   xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Veng


             - wishing you LOTS of luck with tx,

 


Joanne

xx


----------



## veng

hi jo how are you my lovely 
thanks Jade i realy hope this works first time the drugs and my moodys are too much poor hubby


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Wow lots of luck, when do you start injecting/sniffing or was it today?  

Joanne - How are things going along for you? Has it been all ok so far are you getting big now? 

Jade - How is life for you and Miss R?  G is being a ratbag at the moment, really big tantrums and screaming when he is told no, he headbuts the floor/wall/me in anger - its great lol I predict he's going to be a challenge through out toddlerhood!


----------



## jarjj

Girls

I'm HUUUGGGEEEEE!!    - have already put on nearly 2stone but lurve my bump and sooooo very blessed and happy to be pregnant.  AFter the loss of 1 of twins @ 13wks it's been pretty much plain sailing          .  Have got scan + review with Consultant on Wed as other twin still there, but gradually getting smaller.  Still upsets us and m/w today didn't fully read notes - 1st thing she said was "you got 2 on board then?".  Then had to explain - until she read all of notes!   

Never mind,

  to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## reb363

Joanne        midwife, the stupid things people say - but so thrilled for you for your wonderful news and sending you lots of


----------



## Hopeful J

oh i remember those drug induced moods well lol cant beleive your going again am so excited for you   

Joanne check out your pregnancy ticker/woman!!!! not long now   
Yeah those midwives do have a habit of speaking before they read   

Hayley baby    yep R is being a ratbag also    she's a right little madam - the other day threw a whopping tantrum, me and dp just looked at eachother thinking wtf? LOL she keeps smacking me and pinching when i tell her no   
George is GORGEOUS - does he go to nursery or anything?? Do you take him to work with you? he must love having a sure start superstar mummy   
Am putting Rémy in nursery from the 21st September    she really needs it - she's so rough with other kids - we took her to the park the other day and she ran up and cuddled a little girl who was 3 and then proceeded to pull her over on top of her    am gonna hate leaving her there    i could leave her with my mum but she really needs to be around other kids as she's so bleedin busy lol 

Reb    nice to see you here lady and be prepared for me to stalk your pg progress   

xxxxxx


----------



## veng

Jo (hugs)  i do wish people would read notes   

Hi Reb363  


Hayley I'm sure G is just testing you to see how much he can get away with hold firm lol
Ive not had a period for 3 mths so the clinic has put me on tables for 10 days then i should come on and on day 2 i start sniffing  and he asked if i could be pregnant  i said not with no tubes then he looked at my notes


----------



## Hopeful J

Another one who doesnt read    

Ooooh just think you will have another baby soon ITS SO BLOODY EXCITING 

I have to say the midwives were sh*t with reading my notes too but the worst 'talk' i've had was with the doctor when you have a check up after birth and she wanted to discuss birth control, of course i told her i do not need it - but she wouldnt hear it! kept telling me 'people have ivf then fall naturally all the time....' i wish! not with Frozen pelvis and 1 tube which is stuck down! she was really aggravating me making small of my fertility issues like they would just disappear.....they should be made to take a degree in tact   

xxx


----------



## veng

i agree Jade i was asked after haveing Izzy what birth control i was going to use   
i must admit i was going to wait till Izzy was 2 to try but Craig being in the USAF we should be moving next nov if we can't extend so it was like we try or never so    it works for us


----------



## Just a girl

Joanne
I'm so happy for you that things have been plain sailing after your upsetting start    as for huge.... get a bump pic on!


Reb 


Veng
Any idea where Craig might get posted? Lucky you on the sniffing must be so much easier - I'm assuming you don't have to prepare anything or am I completely wrong    and yes I agree testing me he is   


Jade
My mum has G and she loves it I think if I even considered using a nursery she would disown me   , she takes him to a toddler group each week so he is getting to mix with other children.  
I'm so pleased its not just me with a willfull lo, OMG I was letting him walk back from the doctors earlier and he was holding on to his buggy really well and each time he let go I would remind him to hold on and he would but then he decided to do the off up someones drive and then refused to hold back on so I gave him a warning that he would have to be strapped back in if he didnt hold on and he didnt so I then had what felt like a 10minute battle to strap a screaming, back arching, limb flying, angry and very determined G back in to his buggy - I got a proper sweat on getting him back in


----------



## veng

Hayley- Craig can put in for an extention we are hoping for but if they have the right number of workers then we have to move ..normally 6 mths before our leaving date the over sea's list comes out  ie germany,Italy,japan etc but some times there are no choices because he needs to fill his rank and work job so if no one has left he can not fill there spot.then next the USA list comes out we can put down what we hope for but unless theres and empty spot his rank and job we will get put where hes needed so who knows


----------



## galprincess

Veng-Good luck i was terible my poor Simon i would strop and moan and then accuse him of being grumpy lol. I really hope it works for you and i too had experience of not reading notes like Joanne i lost an embie and the stupid sonographer at 12 week scan said oh i only see 1 it was devastating. The midwife also said oh 2 ivf babies she didnt realise my eldest was natural it really infuriates me that people cant be bothered to know the whole story.

Joanne-Honey dont worry with Casey i put on 3 stone lost it within the first year, with brody put on 1 and a half and almost shifted it indulge and enjoy your precious bump and i bet you are blooming and radient.

Hayley-My eldest son would head butt the floor scream have tantrums it dont last forever and i had so much conflicting advice but they pretty much get over it alot of it is frustration they want to do something they cant all children go through various stages and at 8 years old casey still pushes me good job we love him

hi to everyone else dont get to post much now as Brody is 3 months and teething already and Casey been on half term.

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,

Brody is 3months!!        - where has that time gone??!!

  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Sounds complicated and must be hard not knowing where you could be next? Do you ever really get used to it?

Tam - Yeah its definitely frustration on his part but he caught me a good'un the other day on my cheek bone, really hurt - the little sod!  3 months and teething has he cut any yet?


----------



## galprincess

Joanne-tell me about it time has just diminished. Enjoy every second.

Hayley-No not cut any yet but wont be long he is always chewing his fist, dribbling and cheeks all red also can feel them under the gum my eldest son Casey had 3 teeth at 5 months so maybe brody will be an early teether too.

Love to all

Tam xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Hi Girls,

Hope you all enjoyed the bank holiday   

Rush thats sucky not knowing where you'll be until its decided but its alos like having little adventures    so hows tx going so far??


Hayley - no you are definitely not alone there hunny - R is a lil sod!!! she's actually starting to worry me as my brother was a VERY hyperactive child and Réy seems to have these episodes of about an hour where she goes bonkers running all over the place talking away, jumping on stuff! we were at a christening on sunday and she would not behave - everyone kept looking at me    so i took her outside to get her buggy and snuggly toy and in my strop i slammed the boot but didnt move my head away fast enough so nearly knocked myself out! had to shake it off as i saw black spots lol and it still bl**dy hurts now   

I cannot wait for her to go to nursery am hoping it teaches her to behave a bit better. Where DP and my mum have her while i work its hard as they dont follow my routine etc so then when i'm with her she's a right madam. 



Tam - its so awful this teething lark    although mine didnt get her first til just before her birthday   

I was at my cousins this weekend and she has a little girl called Talullah who is 5 months old and is TINY (her mums really petite, 4foot 11 with size 3 feet   ) anyway this teeny tiny baby CRAWLED over to me then PULLED HERSELF UP to standing on by grabbing my top!! i couldnt beleive it - it just looked wrong lol she's too little, why do they want to be big so fast?   

Joanna and anyone i missed   

xx


----------



## veng

3 more days of tablets then the old   should come then i can start my DR drugs on day 2, i hate waiting I'm very impatient  I'm studying my citizenship test too so i can be dual citizen like Izzy


----------



## wishing4miracle

hello ladies 
hows everyone doing??not been on here for ages.

well i thought dh wasent going to want treatment again til te boys were abit older but looks like we will be going again next yr  i feel really excited already which i suppose is really sad   need to lose alittle weight and goingto ring them in new yr


----------



## veng

yeppie W4M starting again i don't feel to    for wanting more


----------



## Just a girl

Hayley
Wooohoooooo hun, its not sad to be this excited - who wouldn't be over the prospect of another baby 

Jade
My brother was really hyperactive as a child too, actually not much has changed... tonight at my mums house he instigated my DP and him giving me a bambi chair (do you all know what that is?  ) and therefore they were dragging me across the garden and I scrapped the skin off my elbow in the struggle  although it was quite amusing and I nearly wet myself laughing but they had to stop as G got all upset at them grabbing me! 
R does sound like a right little character, with all that energy she will probably end up being a olympic gold athlete! 
As for the christening, how annoying people were staring - anyone who has a toddler know they aren't programmed to sit still for long let alone through a church service. We have a lovely vicar at the local church where I've been to a few christenings and he's great he always starts by stating his rules 'If your under 9 and over 90 you can make as much noise as you want!' and he has a big box of musical instruments for the children to use during the hymns.

Veng 
When is your citizenship test?

Cheap photo book offer for you all ...
http://www.********.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bootsphoto.com%2Flanding%2Ffreebabybook%3Fchannel%3D1244%26cid%3Dtaolp143%26cm_mmc_o%3D-uubkbzfwlCjCKww5kbELCjCvi%2Bi9%2BniioCjCC&h=0d581fu8DTjFUpEey9lTEIIVHkA

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## veng

citizenship test is next Thursday  i have to know 100 questions but only get asked 10 even Craig didn't know them all   then i have to read and write a sentence they give me   then   i pass  then i can apply for my older girls to become dual


----------



## wishing4miracle

this threads gone quiet since ive come back lol


----------



## veng

yeppie   her i go Ive started my nasal spray today first day DR i hope i don't get to many symptoms


----------



## galprincess

Good luck to you both i hope you dont suffer too much

Tam xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

1 more wk til follow up not long at all now


----------



## galprincess

good luck with follow up and weight loss you are doing well 9lbs already keeping everything crossed for you.

Tam xxx


----------



## veng

W4M good luck with you appointment hopefully you don't have to wait too long to start  
12 lbs well done ! Ive been trying to lose some weight but its a nightmare I'm not very good doing excise and a diet


----------



## Just a girl

W4M - Good luck for next week!

Veng - Hows it all going - feeling the effects yet of the drugs?

Tam - How is Brody doing? Did he end up cutting teeth?

Hope all is well with everyone else?

All is good here, just waiting for G to wake up so we can go off shopping in the hope of getting him some summer sandals for holiday should be fun seeing as all the autumn gear has hit the shelves but couldn't get any before in case he feet grew x


----------



## veng

Hi Hayley Good luck getting G some summer sandals you might get lucky and get some in the sale?
I'm not doing too bad i have had some headaches and i want to sneeze when i sniff my DR drugs but Ive been holding my noise lol i hope it works


----------



## galprincess

Hayley-none cut yet but dribbling for england, he is doing well though 12 hours sleep a night loves his bath and eats like its going out of fashion.

Veng-I remember that feeling too the needing to sneeze headaches etc i really hope you are lucky again and this works for you everything crossed are you feeling ok other than symptoms?

Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

this thread is quiet how are you are all?

Tam

xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam

I'm good - how's you and your special little fella's??

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Just a girl

Evening all,

Tam  
All is good here, on 6 day countdown to our holiday - should be about 32degrees but its also meant to be raining every day    How are you?


Joanne
How are you doing?  Are you 'all a glowing' and looking bumpilicious?   


Veng
How is treatment going? You must be nearing EC, how are you feeling - is DP still in one piece?   


Jade
LOVE the new profile pic, you two look gorgeous  .  So where did you go for your holiday and how Miss R on the flight?  


Hayley 
How did the follow up appointment go?    Do you have a provisional date to start for next year?


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning campers   

I've been off sick the last 2 days so havent been online as my BL**DY internet is down at home    


Ahhh thank you Hayley baby    we went to Benalmadena, Spain to visit family - dp didnt come as he was working so i went with mummy and my cousin Olivia who is 18. We have quite a bit of family out there (Nana, Aunt, Cousins etc) plus my baby brother and his gf had gone out there the day before so it was quite a nice girly holiday really (except my bro Ryan and my grandad Doug but they do as they're told anyway    ). Rémy was an angel on the plane and didnt seem to suffer with her ears at all    however she spent most of the flight standing on my lap flirting with the man sitting behind us   

I must admit though once we got there it was exactly relaxing, Réy was truelly out of her comfort zone and wouldnt go to anyone not even my mum which is very strange for her - so i had a very clingy bubba who btw weighs 2 STONE now so not exactly easy to carry around   

How are you and mr handsome doing Loving all your ** pics (when i get a spare 2 bleedin seconds to look at any   ) 

Veng - how are you getting on c'mon spill the beans!!! was thinking about you this morning wondering what stage you're at x

I want another bubba    i swing between absolute fear and dread at having another as busy as Rémy and coping with 2 - to virtually dialing the number of the clinic to book an appointment    when my colleague hits the 20week mark with her pg i am booking a consultation so by my math she'll be nearly finished mat leave whilst i am pg   


Tam and Joanne    how are you guys getting on ? 

xxxx


----------



## veng

i had baseline yesterday i think all went well my womb lining is 5 which they said was boarderline they like it 5 and under  
i have 14 follies on my right and 8 on my left so i have the go ahead to start stimming today(Thursday)  
hubby is away with work so i have to inject my self  im ****ting myself


----------



## Just a girl

Veng
Oh sounds like you have a lovely number of eggs already. You'll be fine injecting yourself hunny, I did all mine except one and preferred it that way, I found I actually needed to do them plus I'd only get angry with DP if he hurt me   , I was nervous doing the first one, felt sick in fact but after that it was a breeze    Good luck hun    


Jade
Sorry your poorly hun   Your holiday sounded nice, I hope G is the same as Remy on the plane, how was she on take off? I can imagine the noise is going to freak him out, he has taken a dislike to my hairdryer and cries until I turn it off   I think a pack of chocolate buttons may have to make an appearnace when we take off  .  
I'm the same as you regarding another one, I really want a sibling for G but then don't know if I'd manage with 2.  I think I actually just want the pregnancy more atm, I really, really enjoyed being pregnant but as for the 3 day labour hmmm well that can just go and do one!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle

sorry ladies i thought i had updated here.we have been ok'd to egg share again and hopefully feb/march time.not that far away really.going on pill on next af when ever that will be as my cycles are rubbish.got o get hrmones done then if there ok which they should be as they were end of may,then il go get rest done at the lister so theyre all together.on the old metformin again next month aswell the lovely 3x500mg a day so i expect a met bum if not careful.im v slowly going to increase the dose.i aim to be on 3 by dec.i know its spreading it out but seriously hate that pill.i thought it was ages away but really its not is it.2 and half months till christmas.
it scares me to think of how things will be going through tx and what if it does work.it does make me alittle sad to think i wont be able to give me time to the boys.but it really scares me to think it may never work again.plus i have weight to lose.she didnt say a word about my weight but i didnt say anything either.


----------



## veng

had my scan i feel very bloated i know why i have 17 on my right and 19 follies on my left







i go back Friday for another scan ...im hoping to have a fresh cycle but with my numbers i will be surprised


----------



## Skybreeze

*Hi ladies

Do you fancy helping Fertility Friends?? CLICK HERE if you can

I'm afraid the offer is only open to Charter VIP's.

For details on Charter memberships and where you can buy them CLICK HERE

From your loving Mod xxxx
*


----------



## Hopeful J

Nat 


How you feeling Vengy? 



Hayley you out there?


Is everyone ok??

xxxx


----------



## veng

i had another scan today all 36 are growing   i feel so sore and i had a good cry today as it looks like i might not get a fresh cycle


----------



## wishing4miracle

veng-36 O cant they coast youim guessing they aint got you on any stims at the min.drink water constantly,even during the night.

well i though i had a spotting earlier but nothing since.typical as i booked my hormone profile to be done on wednesday lol all i want is af to get bloods done and then onto pill


----------



## veng

OK i had my scan today and i have 4 to 6 good size follies so I'm having ET Monday







they did say it looks like i might have to have them frozen tho they said they wanted me to know so its not a shock ..they said if i have 2 out of 3 then i can't go on to ET 1- over 30 follies which i have over







2- level in my bloods to be under 16 yesterday it was 8 and they said it can double in a day so depends on that and 3- what the DR thinks







i was relay hoping for a fresh cycle


----------



## Hopeful J

ooooooh good luck for ET today hunny


----------



## Hopeful J

woops meant to say EC


----------



## veng

Jade 
i was so tired yesterday  we were at the clinic at 10.30 i had EC at 1 then left at 4  i went to bed at 8.30 i was tired and sore i have 34 follies all diffrent sizes i had between 4-6 nice size ones so i hope they fertilize well i get to call this afternoon.i do have to have them frozen again  and rest up i have a follow up apt next Monday to see how i feel she said a mth or 2 and i can have FET


----------



## Hopeful J

oooh  Goooo Rush!!!!

thats alot of eggies   sorry to hear you have to have them frozen i know its just more bl**dy time to wait but will alllll be worth it    

Rest up hunny xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

so how many eggs collected??gl


----------



## veng

i have 7 fertilized and frozen hope the next 2mths fly by


----------



## wishing4miracle

so how many eggs did they actually collect??i know you said you had 36follies but thats dif to eggs.7fert is good.you got to wait long til fet?


----------



## Hopeful J

everything crossed for a speedy FET for you hunny am getting excited for you   xxx


----------



## veng

im not sure W4M they just told me 34 and when i called they said 7    i know last time i was told 42 follies and 36 eggs and 6 fertlised when she did look at my notes she said you had 36 last time and 34 this time im sorry we have to advice FET


----------



## Hopeful J

34 eggs wow - i just scraped by with 8 last time    am praaaaaaaaaaying i get 8 or more this time or i cant share   

I'd have to donate all if i got less - i couldnt bare the thought of my recipient getting excited only to be told i didnt have enough eggs    

x


----------



## veng

jade if you donated all if you had under 8 would you get all the next cycle or would you have to try and donate again?


----------



## Hopeful J

I think if you decide to keep the eggs they charge you around £1000 and you cant egg share there any more. 

If i donate all i get a completely free cycle to myself - with no sharing.

Although to be honest if i'm going to go through ivf again i'd still like to share    just    i get enough eggies - one of my ovaries is so wrapped in my bowel now they cant see it on scans and couldnt see it during my last EC    so am working with one ovary right now. 

How you feeling today chick? x


----------



## veng

im doing ok Jade little sore but i knew i would Craigs off the next couple of days so i will take it easy  

hope you get to start soon


----------



## Hopeful J

well its appointment day   got to go get copies of blood tests off my doc the i'm off up there at 4.30. 

Am debatimg whether to take Rémy with me or not   I want her there but dont want to make anyone uncomfortable   she's woken up with a runny nose so she must have caught my germs, gutted. 
What do you girls think? take R or leave her with my bro? 

x


----------



## wishing4miracle

Veng-hope youre ok

hopef-how did the app go


----------



## Hopeful J

Had to re-arrange for next thursday    DP and DD arent very well boooooooooo 

You good hun?


----------



## galprincess

Veng-Cant believe they had to freeze them but it worked for you last time so fingers crossed good omen and you get a xmas BFP

Hopeful j-I pray you get enough, i was very slow at clocking up enough it was talked about me cancelling but at ET i got 13 follies and 10 eggs so everything crossed.

Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

just read on ** joanne has given birth i will let her give all info just wanna say huge congrats to her and DP and rest of family

Tam xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tam, 

Have been kept in overnight as she not taking to breast. They have given her syringe of formula + just got to persuade her to take from breast.

Xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

What have you named her? how much did she weigh? i hope she manages to soon for you and im glad you are both ok. See told ya you would be a mummy by the weekend your labour on and off just like mine was im so pleased for you both and cant wait to read you are home and settled.
Lots of love and huge congrats 

Tam xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Joanne
Big Congratulations hun, hope she latches on and feeds well for you soon.  Is she around 3 weeks early? Can't wait to see a picture xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam, 

Isla Grace Isabella weighed 5 lbs 11.5ozs. 

X


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

Teeny weeny little thing i cant wait to see a pic and the name is girly and gorgeous how you feeling hun?
Hope she latches soon so you can go home and enjoy her properly. How did DP do? bet he is the proudest daddy.

Tam xxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Awwwww CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!     

How are you feeling hun? 

Jade x


----------



## galprincess

Ladies

I know its a way off but had to share me and my lovely Simon are considering baby number 3 if nothing happens by 2012/13 we are back to bpurn hall i am praying for a miracle but it would have to be some miracle.

Joanne-Thinking of you

Tam xxx


----------



## galprincess

Jo

Seen pics of your gorgeous girl on ** she is absolutely gorgeous and i have to admit i feel so broody that didnt help lol.
I think my hormones are all over the place. 

Veng-wont be lobg until your next tx lots of luck 

anyone else going through tx?

Tam xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tam,

Broody??!! 

I'm home and well - b/f wasn't working so on bottles - not going to beat myself up - as long as Isla ok thats main priority.

xx


----------



## galprincess

Joanne

I know i must be crazy being broody already but i would have another tomorrow if i could lol, i went onto bottles at 4 weeks because Brody was a piggy, still is really at 5 months he is on 3 meals a day and about 24oz of milk lol although some days he has less but never more than that.
We are considering tx in 2 years to finish off our family we always said we wanted 3 im praying for a miracle we shall see.
Im glad you arent beating yourself up no need you tried your best and to be honest formula isnt that bad both my boys were on bottles after a month and both very healthy just enjoy her cos they grow up too quickly 

Tam xxx


----------

